# Dish to have ViP 722 With Slingbox Functionality



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

We have discussed this in another area, but I Want to make sure that other 622 and 722 owners are aware of this.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=128957


----------

